

Big list of database software - bhseo
http://internetmindmap.com/database_software

======
vilya
There are some notable omissions: Oracle, SQL server, DB2... Is it supposed to
be a list of free databases?

~~~
bhseo
Yes there are plenty of omissions. As for free, there are plenty of commercial
products on the list already.

------
kevinp
There are no multivalue databases on the list (e.g., OpenQM).

~~~
bhseo
They will be added along with object databases.

------
pierrefar
The scary part is how many of those links Firefox is telling I've actually
looked at.

------
karanbhangui
yes! i was looking for a list like this yesterday. :D

------
FraaJad
No ZODB?

------
joubert
Wish I could upvote this twice.

